# Erich Leinsdorf Prokofiev box set (Sony, 2011)



## severance68 (Mar 12, 2016)

From Arkiv Music, I've just received Sony's 2011 6-CD box set "Erich Leinsdorf Conducts Prokofiev," including RCA recordings of the BSO under his baton, and wondered what impressions you've formed, either about this compilation or the recordings individually as heard on previous releases.

Also, feel free to include any broader observations about the BSO during the '60s; I've been trying to learn about the history of the "Big Five" orchestras (acknowledging that the designation is now often thought of as outdated), having just finished reading a book on the Cleveland, and having started one on the Philadelphia.

*Erich Leinsdorf Conducts Prokofiev*

*Disc 1:* 
Symphony No. 2 (recorded March 28, 1968) 
Symphony No. 6 (April 23-24, 1965)

*Disc 2: *
Symphony No. 3 (April 25, 1966)
*Symphony No. 5 (1963)*

*Disc 3:* 
Piano Concertos 1 and 2 (John Browning, piano) (December 1-2, 1965)
Piano Concerto No. 3 (Browning) (November 25, 27, 1967)

*Disc 4:* 
Piano Concerto No. 4 (Browning) (November 27, 1967
Piano Concerto No. 5 (Browning) (April 25, 1969)

*Disc 5:* 
Violin Concerto No. 1 (Erick Friedman, violin) (April 13, 1964)
Violin Concerto No. 2 (Itzhak Perlman, violin) (December 19, 1966)

*Disc 6: *
Romeo and Juliet (excerpts) (November 13, 1967)
Lieutenant Kijé (1968)


----------



## Mahlerian (Nov 27, 2012)

If the set is the same as the one I have, the mastering on most of the discs is unusually "hot" and compressed-sounding (Romeo and Juliet is thankfully far less affected by this issue).

I do like the performances, though, including a very fiery Symphony No. 2 and a fine set of the piano concertos.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

severance68 said:


> From Arkiv Music, I've just received Sony's 2011 6-CD box set "Erich Leinsdorf Conducts Prokofiev," including RCA recordings of the BSO under his baton, and wondered what impressions you've formed, either about this compilation or the recordings individually as heard on previous releases.
> 
> Also, feel free to include any broader observations about the BSO during the '60s; I've been trying to learn about the history of the "Big Five" orchestras (acknowledging that the designation is now often thought of as outdated), having just finished reading a book on the Cleveland, and having started one on the Philadelphia.
> 
> ...


This si good stuff. I'm old enough to remember when RCA released these CDs one by one in their "Prokofiev Series" with Leinsdorf/BSO.

Occasionally, I was fortunate enough to hear Leisnsdorf/BSO do some of these things live on tape listening to WQXR with the great Martin Bookspan doing the announcing.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

I prefer maestro Leinsdorf in opera recordings


----------



## bigshot (Nov 22, 2011)

I was going to say the same thing, Pugg... and add that Leinsdorf was better twenty years earlier than the BSO recordings.


----------



## dieter (Feb 26, 2016)

hpowders said:


> This si good stuff. I'm old enough to remember when RCA released these CDs one by one in their "Prokofiev Series" with Leinsdorf/BSO.
> 
> Occasionally, I was fortunate enough to hear Leisnsdorf/BSO do some of these things live on tape listening to WQXR with the great Martin Bookspan doing the announcing.


I have the set. it. Leinsdorf was an interesting conductor.


----------

